# net send and active directory



## goldnlink (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there,

I wish to be able, from setup computers, to be able to receive net send messages without being able to send them.
I know this is possible setting the priviledges of the program on each computer (just letting the rights to system to access it).
However, I would like to use active directory to set up all computer at once.
I don't seem able to set the security properties of a defined program in this. Is there an other solution or have I missed something?
Please avoid telling me how to disable the service or check the firewalls. Net send works fine but the fact that I want to prevent the computer to be able to send net send messages.

Kind regards
David


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I found all that I needed to do was enable the messenger service on all domain PC's, I did that by configuring the services in a GPO.


----------

